# My first betta drawing



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I decided to draw Zuko because he has the most interesting (read: painful to make) colouring on him! It was fun but I lost focus near the tail . Also made him fat lol! Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ohmigosh, that's so awesome! He looks great! I especially love his eyes and his face. You really captured his face perfectly!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks 
I'm going to have nightmares about his face lol! It took me a hell of a long time to get it right and my sister wasn't helping by saying just wing it, they all have the same face! -__-


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

It's, um, creative? I'm just kidding, fighter, it ROCKS!!!!!! You should be an artist!!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I love his little face.  You got his marbling spot on too.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks diablo, I am one.. Technically.. lol!
I wanted to get his features as accurate as I could, if he was human I would have.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

His face in the art looks the same as his face in your avatar.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh oh oh!!! Paint me! I'm a macaw!!! Ya, you read right, macaw, Sprite's meh homeboy. And I'm usually grammatically correct


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

D: *Hides behind Sakura* I'm scared!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*tries to hide behind Fighter* Me too!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm just kidding, I'm not a macaw! I'm a parakeet -_-


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

haahaha

How did you draw tat? I wanna try drawing my boys. Thankfully they arn't too fancy wit colors lol

And by the way, you're awesome.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

What's up with the laugh? I'm not joking XD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you! :3 
Lol! I used my pen tablet and Paint tool SAI for it


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Fine, peer pressure, I'm a human!!!!! I think.....


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Are your braces on too tight Diablo? XD


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

ooo I liek this one  I like how it looks liek your looking at him from under the water witht he tones  beautiful job!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks bettawolf! :3


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Your welcome


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Any more comments or critique would be great! ;-)


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

Omg fighter!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh  I don't have any of that fancy stuff. I don't even know what a 'pen tablet' is  Hohum


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

amazing! i love it! I need a tablet!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

a pen tablet is a super modified mouse and pad made into the shape of a pen. It allows you draw naturally on a computer instead of having shove a bulky mouse around. It makes graphic art 100% easier...sigh* I miss graphic arts class...we had everything then...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

What Jiro said Pitluvs!
Thanks guys >w< 
<3


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Now you need to do one of Peaches. See if you can catch that slightly psychotic look in her eyes.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hehehe The "I'm so cute feed me :3 *nip kill body slam*" look? Very difficult :-D!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay, well maybe you could capture the "I'm so cute feed me" part anyway, lol. It WOULD be kinda funny to have a drawing of Peaches bodyslamming Kami or something like that.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Or Kami doing the ninja butt fin nip attack XD I should make a comic strip lol!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The betta manga! That would be so awesome! I totally want to see Kami's ninja butt fin nip now. :lol:


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm going to try and make a comic of it, just a rough thing.. But should be fun! 
We could start blogs like that cat lady :/


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Then I really would have no life, if I was on the forum AND blogging. :-D I need to set time aside to actually work on my novels, too. I hate writer's block! Definitely do a comic strip! I wanna see, I wanna see!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll start on it soon.. Must organise self first -__-


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yay! I will await the release of the comic strip with the same anticipation with which I wait for the release of my favorite mangas. Erp, did that sentence even make sense?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

It did! Lol! And I'm flattered


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

hahaha you guys make me laugh  I can't wait to see your comic strip! FUN!!! You are inspiring me to be more artsy!!  

My bro has a tablet that I used 1x to try to do a green betta... but I quit working on it a long time ago. So... yeah. And the tablet's no longer hooked to my comp. But I draw with my laptop pad and pointer finger if I want to draw on my comp... it works well for me.  Photoshop also helps.


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

ok so this just brought a nice big smile to my face you lil boy is so darn cute, and you draw the way i wish i could lol . so lucky. and i cant wait to see this, lol wish i could get you to draw my baby boy. you really could sell those i know id [ay for one . seeing as how i would discrace his cute lil face if i even atempted oto draw obsidian lol


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

@ fishie- I can never use the laptop mouse thing, not even to do simple things! I applaud you lol! I can use the mouse to draw pretty well but I like how the tablet gives you those nice strokes..

@Sassy- I'm glad you liked it! Thank you  You're giving me ideas now lol! Pay me to draw your betta ;-)


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! 

Sort of thing I would love to put in a frame on my living room wall.  Sure wish I had that sort of talent.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

whatsa pen tablet?? (i really dont know what it is!) i had a tablet but it sucked bad so my mom sold it, i only draw my drawings on paint. i dont have photo shop = \


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you dragonflie 
A pen tablet is the same as a tablet. I'm used to calling it that lol! That's ok bettalover, there are many other ways in which you can express your art, it doesn't matter if you don't have PS


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

That's a awesome drawing!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Bettalover


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

o wow ( am so stupid xP) pretty drawing you have all his details on him how long have it took to make it?? (just asking) how did you make that? on paint, photoshop, etc? he is beautiful =))


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Did you use your avatar as a reference for his face?
I know what yu mean about the faces taking forever-I was just doing a quick, cartoony sketch of a betta and I erased and redrew the face about 20 times-I was doodling with a pencil on paper, so the paper got really smudged and I was afraid it was going to rip because of all the erasing I was doing. XD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

@bettalover- Thanks! It took me around 6-8 hours in the span of 2 days. And I used a painting program called SAI and did the background in Photoshop. 

@betta fish crazy- I used another picture for reference, it had better detail of his body. Lol! I love using paper but I'm afraid of it tearing as well, its weird that they're all the same species but they look so different! It took me so long to get his face to look like him and I'm still not completely happy with it! XD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

o wow nice picture


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

*!!!*

Lol. to be honest at first, I thought your drawing was the picture of the Betta you were gonna be drawing! Right on!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Omg thank you!  Best compliment ever!


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

that's amazing!!! good job!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

omg! im speachless! that is absolutely amazing!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

your first betta drawing? O___O dang..... you got skills!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! First betta drawing, not drawing. ;-)
And thank you!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Lol! First betta drawing, not drawing. ;-)
> And thank you!


rofl i know, but i mean for betta fish,... wow, sometimes mine end up as a very fat goldfish xD


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

WOW! Keep doing that!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks jman!
@ bettagirl- I had tried before and I would go for the abstract look.. It was the only way people would say oh it looks good lol! This was my first attempt at realism.. Still made him look fat XD


----------



## Aquarianblue (Aug 26, 2011)

*Encore!*

I really, really cannot wait to see more new works of your other fish. Like I mentioned in a way earlier post, I thought this was a snapshot at first. You have a gift.


----------

